# Cabrón / proxeneta / chulo (Prostitución)



## rlilloy

¿Cual es el nombre oficial y digamos el vulgar o de jerga del dueño de un puticlub?


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Un puticlub, que quiere decir, un prostíbulo..., si es así, el dueño para mí si es hombre sería un proxeneta y si es mujer creo que le decían Madame o Madama, no sé si eso cambio.


----------



## LaPata

Hola:

En ambos casos, hombre o mujer, el dueño es un o una proxeneta y, en otro lenguaje, puede ser un chulo o una madama, aunque seguro hay más palabras para nombrarlos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¿Y _rufián_ o _chulo_? Pero no sé si se refieren exactamente al dueño del local donde "trabajan" estas pobres mujeres... Por cierto, no me suena que en España se diga "madama", sino directamente "madame".

A ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## bb008

Es verdad, es aplicable a hombres y mujeres (proxeneta)... sinónimos según WR: Alcahuete, mediador, tercero, celestina, colocan comadre, pero eso de comadre no me suena...vemos que dicen otros foreros


----------



## Samurai Guarani

para mi es un CAFICHO...


----------



## Betildus

En Chile la palabra culta es proxeneta pero es más conocido como *cafiche.*


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Betildus said:


> En Chile la palabra culta es proxeneta pero es más conocido como *cafiche.*


 
Así es..., aquí también por supuesto la palabra correcta es proxeneta, aunque como la palabra "caficho" es más vulgar y ampliamente diVULGAda, es probable que en el común de la población, muchos no sepan lo que es un "proxeneta".

saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

bb008 said:


> Es verdad, es aplicable a hombres y mujeres (proxeneta)... sinónimos según WR: Alcahuete, mediador, tercero, celestina, colocan comadre, pero eso de comadre no me suena...vemos que dicen otros foreros


 
Alcahuete, mediador, tercero, celestina: No necesariamente implican que cobran, sino que tratan que dos personas se "conecten".

El "gerente" del prostíbulo sería el padrote; si es mujer, sería la madrota o la padrota (también la madam o madama). 

Eso de cafiche/o nunca lo había escuchado.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

ToñoTorreón said:


> Alcahuete, mediador, tercero, celestina: No necesariamente implican que cobran, sino que tratan que dos personas se "conecten".
> 
> El "gerente" del prostíbulo sería el padrote; si es mujer, sería la madrota o la padrota (también la madam o madama).
> 
> Eso de cafiche/o nunca lo había escuchado.


 
Caficho está en la RAE..., lo menciona como utilizado en Argentina y Perú, sin embargo, aqui en PAraguay es muy utilizado, y estimo que también en el Uruguay.

El término debe derivar del italiano, y se afincó por las oleadas migratorias de italianos que tuvimos en el Cono Sur, por ello creo que en Chile utilizan un término muy similar "cafiche".

Saludos


----------



## Lord Delfos

Samurai Guarani said:


> Caficho está en la RAE..., lo menciona como utilizado en Argentina y Perú, sin embargo, aqui en PAraguay es muy utilizado, y estimo que también en el Uruguay.
> 
> El término debe derivar del italiano, y se afincó por las oleadas migratorias de italianos que tuvimos en el Cono Sur, por ello creo que en Chile utilizan un término muy similar "cafiche".
> 
> Saludos



Sólo quería aclarar que caficho, no se usa en Argentina, la RAE está equivocada. Lo que se usa es "cafishio" (no sé cómo se escribirá)...


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Lord Delfos said:


> Sólo quería aclarar que caficho, no se usa en Argentina, la RAE está equivocada. Lo que se usa es "cafishio" (no sé cómo se escribirá)...


 
Caficho sí se usa en la Argentina, aunque lo pronuncien "Cafishio". Lo mismo o algo similar ocurre cuando dicen: pollo, llave, yerba y mayo pronuncian: "posho", "shave", "sherba" y "masho". Shell, sí pronuncian "shell", tal como corresponde..., aunque la pronunciación y los términos varían de acuerdo a la región de Argentina que se habla, considerando lo extenso del territorio.

Saludos,


----------



## Betildus

Cafiche no aparece en mi "biblia" (el Larousse), sí en la RAE.
Pero la connotación pricipal que le damos a cafiche no es necesariamente de un proxeneta, sino más bien de un hombre que vive a expensas de una mujer.
Para proxeneta, el sinónimo sería alcahuete.

Saludos


----------



## Lord Delfos

Samurai Guarani said:


> Caficho sí se usa en la Argentina, aunque lo pronuncien "Cafishio". Lo mismo o algo similar ocurre cuando dicen: pollo, llave, yerba y mayo pronuncian: "posho", "shave", "sherba" y "masho". Shell, sí pronuncian "shell", tal como corresponde..., aunque la pronunciación y los términos varían de acuerdo a la región de Argentina que se habla, considerando lo extenso del territorio.
> 
> Saludos,



Hmm... No estoy tan seguro... En este caso no es una diferencia de pronunciación de la elle, más bien parece una palabra distinta.

¿Cómo pronuncian ustedes la palabra? Yo leyendo "cafiche" pronuncio "cafiche", tal cual...

Saludos.


----------



## Betildus

Samurai Guarani said:


> Caficho sí se usa en la Argentina, aunque lo pronuncien "Cafishio". Lo mismo o algo similar ocurre cuando dicen: pollo, llave, yerba y mayo pronuncian: "posho", "shave", "sherba" y "masho". Shell, sí pronuncian "shell", tal como corresponde..., aunque la pronunciación y los términos varían de acuerdo a la región de Argentina que se habla, considerando lo extenso del territorio.
> Saludos,


Exacto, así la pronuncian en Buenos Aires y así lo escucho en televisión.



Lord Delfos said:


> Hmm... No estoy tan seguro... En este caso no es una diferencia de pronunciación de la elle, más bien parece una palabra distinta.
> 
> ¿Cómo pronuncian ustedes la palabra? Yo leyendo "cafiche" pronuncio "cafiche", tal cual...
> 
> Saludos.


Puede que tu no hables así porque vives en otro lugar, por ejemplo, los mendocinos hablan muy parecido a los chilenos, no hablan como en Buenos Aires.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Ah, eso sí puede ser... ahora que lo pienso. Suele haber problemas de este tipo, incluso entre ciudades que están a 200 kilómetros de distancia...


----------



## Sborges

Estimamos foreros;
Estoy trabajando en un texto y necesito adecuarlo al vocabulario de España.
Cabrón (con el sentido de "gerente de prostitutas", es decir, el que "tiene" unas cuantas prostitutas y las gerencia).
Gracias, foreros.


----------



## Elreydelmambo

El "gerente de prostitutas", en España se dice proxeneta o, vulgarmente "chulo" o "chulo putas".


----------



## Rike

¡Qué tal!
Quizá sea tarde y algo irrelevante comentar sobre la pregunta pero me parece curioso el caso de México donde no conocemos al proxeneta como 'cabrón' sino como _*padrote*_ y a la actividad a la que se dedica la llamamos  *padrotear*.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Cabrón es literalmente un cornudo y habitualmente se utiliza como insulto en general, sinónimo de mala persona.

Al proxeneta se le llama chulo, como ya han señalado.


----------



## Riveritos

Según el DRAE, el término cabrón se usa en América Meridional para referirse al que trafica con prostitutas.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
Parece que se confirma que el uso de cabrón con el significado de proxeneta/chulo es de ámbito regional. Coincido con Ibermanolo en su forma de explicar los usos de cabrón.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*, aparte de "*proxeneta*", también se suele ocupar "*rufián*", aunque dicha palabra se usa con mayor frecuencia en su forma femenina, "*rufiana*", para referrise a la mujer encargada de reclutar candidatas a la prostitución o de administrar un lupanar o casa de lenocinio.


----------



## lamartus

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 

Hola foreros y foreras:
Estaba trabajando en un texto que ha de ser comprensible para cuantos más hablantes de castellano mejor y me preguntaba si "chulo" en su acepción de proxeneta es usado o comprendido allende los mares. 

Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## didakticos

Yo personalmente la entendería, aunque la palabra que se usa en Costa Rica para _chulo_ es _chivo_. Depende del tipo de texto y al público al que va dirigido.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo que vamos a entender todos es _*proxeneta*_, ya que al ser palabra de registro formal es común a todas las áreas dialectales del español.


----------



## flljob

En México, chulo es bonito. na niña chula. Es un paisaje chulísimo. Aunque ya se usa poco.
Para entenderlo como padrote (proxeneta) el contexto es suficiente.

Saludos


----------



## rgr

En lunfardo (dialecto porteño) se le llama "cafisho", del español "cafiche".


----------



## Janis Joplin

Soy mexicana y sí lo entiendo como proxeneta siempre y cuando me percate de que lo que estoy leyendo lo escribió un español ya que nosotros les llamamos *padrotes.*

El término técnico o legal es *lenón.*  Menciono legal porque el delito que se comete con esta actividad es *lenocinio.*

*Cabrón* definitivamente tiene otro significado en México pero para explicarlo se necesitaría un tratado completo sobre esto.


----------



## lamartus

Gracias a todos.

Me quedo entonces con "proxeneta". Buscaba algo más coloquial pero no voy a sacrificar la comprensión por eso.

De nuevo, gracias.


----------



## kiki boche

En un libro que se llama La casa de los espiritus de Isabel Allende, menciona a un proxeneta con un CAFICHE !!


----------



## Kaxgufen

XiaoRoel said:


> Lo que vamos a entender todos es _*proxeneta*_, ya que al ser palabra de registro formal es común a todas las áreas dialectales del español.



Comparto absolutamente.
Y si hubiere alguien que no lo sabe, le va a venir bien averiguar el significado. En cambio con _fiolo, cafiolo y cafisho_, no. Son muy localistas y además, del argot porteño o _lunfardo

_


----------



## Cal inhibes

Dato curioso: En Colombia, a la "gerenta" de un prostíbulo la llaman *abadesa. *Vaya uno a saber por qué. 
Saludos


----------



## Maximino

kiki boche said:


> En un libro que se llama La casa de los espiritus de Isabel Allende, menciona a un proxeneta con un CAFICHE !!




En Chile, en lenguaje bien coloquial, se le dice 'cafiche' a los proxenetas.


Saludos


----------



## ACQM

Sólo porque quede, además del término técnico "proxeneta" (aquí el delito es "proxenetismo"), en lo popular, además de "chulo", "macarrón" (por "macarra", no por la pasta italiana  )


----------



## Kaxgufen

Cal inhibes said:


> Dato curioso: En Colombia, a la "gerenta" de un prostíbulo la llaman *abadesa. *Vaya uno a saber por qué.
> Saludos



¿Y a lo que nosotros llamamos pesceto, "muchacho"? Picardía, Cal , picardía, que les embebe hasta el idioma.


----------



## Xiscomx

Creo que «proxeneta» es lo que mejor define al dueño de un prostíbulo, lenocinio, burdel, quilombo, putal, congal, queco, putero, chongo…
Otros para «proxeneta»: rufián, rufo, caficho, cafiche, cafisho, ribaldo, macarra, chulo, jayán, bastonero… 
Un saludo,


----------

